

Lytro review - Cadsby
http://www.theverge.com/2012/2/29/2821763/lytro-review

======
zalew
Great comprehensive review. Just as I thought when I first heard of Lytro - it
falls into the 'cool but useless for now' category', we have to wait till the
technology is used in a better tool.

Only the summary bothers me a bit: 7.5 points when image quality is crap.
Reminds me of this <http://xkcd.com/937/>

------
tlack
I wish it had a way to trigger a flash, even if it's a separate unit. Without
that it's basically useless in bad light.

